# Pizza sauce #5



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 tbsp butter
2 tbsp olive oil
2 chopped garlic cloves
3 flat anchovy fillets chopped
2 tbsp tomato paste
2 italian tomatoes in puree
1 cup of water
2 tbsp italian spices
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

In a nonreactve large saucepan, melt butter with olive oil over medium heat. SDtir in garlic and cook for 1 min over medium heat being acreful not to burn. Stir in anchovies until dissolved 1-2 mins. Add tomato paste and stir to heat. Stir in tomatoes with puree, water, and spices. Bring to a boil and reduce to low and simmer for 30 mins.


----------

